# Wonder Drive Alternate Values



## dmnCrawler (May 7, 2021)

I was looking at the docs for the Wonder Drive and the alternative values are the same as the values in the parts list. Should these be different?


----------



## Robert (May 7, 2021)

Well that's confusing, isn't it?    I'll have to get that taken care of.

_These_ are the alternate values.
VOLUME    A100K
TIGHT    B50K

R9    4K7
R15    2K2
R19    20K

C1    330n
C7    10n


----------



## Captain_Morgan (Jul 4, 2021)

I'm a little confused with which version is which, what is the outcome of using the alternate values vs the original?


----------



## BigK (Jul 7, 2021)

I've found some differences between my friends Savage drive and the wonder drive I'll post up what I have done as with my mods they sound identical. 

Probably is a different version to the one PedalPCB traced but sounds awesome. I also put a trimmer on the bite knob filter to change the frequency of the control and a bright switch as in my research I've found they used both 100nF and 150nF caps - I used a on-off-on switch with a 100n in the center, 47n on one side and 120n on the other. works really nicely to make it even more versatile.


----------



## BigK (Jul 7, 2021)

Comparing to my friends savage drive and some gut shots I found online these are the mods I made:

R4 - 220r (I used a trimmit with a 100r 1/8w resistor in series with a 500r timpot)
R8 - 100r
R9 - 15K
R15- 470r
R19 - 4.7K
C7 - 2.2nF
C10 - 100n on some gut shots 150 on others (I put on a switch as described above)


----------



## dmnCrawler (Jul 7, 2021)

BigK said:


> Comparing to my friends savage drive and some gut shots I found online these are the mods I made:
> 
> R4 - 220r (I used a trimmit with a 100r 1/8w resistor in series with a 500r timpot)
> R8 - 100r
> ...


Man.... now I need to order another one.


----------



## BigK (Jul 8, 2021)

dmnCrawler said:


> Man.... now I need to order another one.


I've just ordered a 3rd board to make another the same as my friend insisted he wanted to buy my tweaked one.


----------

